# Front Propshaft



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Looking for the rear part of the front propshaft. Anyone got one for sale?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Is it half of the 4wd shaft your after as from memory the prop is one piece.


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Skint said:


> Is it half of the 4wd shaft your after as from memory the prop is one piece.


Its the shaft from ets to front diff sits on drivers side, it is two parts , its the rear part i need


----------

